# Beer Can Buffalo Burger



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Forming the buffalo burger.


-----

Bacon bits in the bottom with green olives and chunks of green olive cheese.


-----

Added some more bacon bits and then sliced green olive cheese.


-----

Potato wedges in a cast iron pan and beer can buffalo burgers indirect around the Vortex smoking with a chunk of oak.


-----

As the cheese was melting added more bacon bits, can never have too much bacon!


-----

Burgers just of the grill.


-----

All plated up with the burger on an onion bun.


-----

A little better look...


-----

This was good eating!



Thanks for looking!


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Looks Good.....


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

impressive :beer:


----------

